# Switchback



## wmdaily

Can anytone tell me if they have tried the Mathews Switchback bow and how they like it?


----------



## kase

yeah, i shoot a switchback. i love it...but if you're gonna buy a new bow, go with the new switchback XT. i guess its a little faster and its almost the same price.

kase


----------



## faithsdave

I have a Switchback and a Switchback XT. Both are great bows, XT is slightly faster and not as loud, although the Switchback is not a noisy bow.
The new cam on the XT, along with the extra parallel limbs make it a dream to shoot.


----------



## bukn77

I have an outback and love it! I shot the switchback and liked it but couldnt justify buying it when I already had the outback. It didnt shoot any better to me.


----------



## Starky

I've been looking at the Switchback XT but don't know if i can justify the cost. I would definately have to shoot one before I forked out that much money for a new bow.


----------



## kevin.k

Yeah im looking at getting a new bow, ive shot a mathews but not an upper class mathews it was a fx 2 i belive and then ive shot bowtech like the allegenence and the tribute, havnt shot a hoyt though.... any input on what bow you guys think i should get??, i really loved the tribute! so smooth right now im shooting a pse :lol: but hey it works hah


----------



## NDTracer

I have shot the switchback but it was last years model. I can't say I shot the current model. You definately need to shoot prior to buying. I had certain criteria the bow had to meet prior to me buying. I wanted a set min brace ht a certain speed with my standard arrows and a set weight along with the overall feel. Personally the Switchback was not the draw I wanted nor the speed. I ended up buying a BowTech Allegiance and love it. I also liked some of the Hoyt's but they didn't have the speed I wanted. I guess I found that I didn't like the single cam draw as well as a hybrid or dual cam. Bows are very personal so shoot a bunch and decide. I would bet that even the cheap bows are more accurate then most shooters are and will kill a deer.


----------



## Tator

all bows talked about in this form are grrrrrrrrrreat bows, I'd shoot all of them if I could, I shoot a Hoyt ultratec, and it felt the most comfortable, get out and shoot all these bows, after doing it, you'll know which one you want.........plus, think about all the shooting you'll get in!!! gotta love it!!

Tator


----------



## kevin.k

my opinion is that you should deffantly shoot the bow your looking at befor buying it, hell thats not even my opinion YOU SHOULD!!!!!!! cause how else are you going to buy a bow... "wow this one looks cool" haha


----------



## dogdigger

i dont like the outback or the switchback. the draw cycle feels weird to me and i wasnt a big fan on the valley/wall. jsut my .02. shoot a bunch of brands before you buy. some guys drive mini vans some drive trucks some drive vette's you got to figure out for yourself what you like.

mark


----------



## kevin.k

well said, dogdigger you dont by chance shoot at valley archery do you?


----------



## Starky

Glad to hear somebody say they don't prefer the switchback.


----------



## MossyMO

I have never shot a bow, neither has my son, We are both interested in bow hunting. Is a swichback a good choice for both us to start with? I am 5'11" and he is 6' ; we are both of a comprisable stature (I'm thinking we have the same draw legnth, roughly?). Besides me being fat and he is a wrestler at 130 lbs. We are honestly looking at getting into bow hunting and would like good of advice.....

P.S. Don't tell me to lose weight... LOL


----------



## NDTracer

MossyMO if your looking to get into it I recommend going to the Outdoorsman and talk with Tom. He knows his stuff. They don't sell Mathews though if your wanting a specific brand. Besides that go to either LAB (Fargo Rec building) or Sandhills and talk with the archers there. Each person will give you a different feel for what is good/bad.


----------



## dogdigger

kevin yes i shoot at valley archery. i work there some too.

mark


----------



## Starky

Mo, the Switchback is a very high end bow dollar wise. If you are just starting out you can get some outstanding bows for half the price.
If money is no object I would still shoot one before I bought. I believe Scheels carries Mathew's and they will let you shoot one before you buy it.
Also, check out the archery clubs in Fargo. Those guys will not steer you wrong and you may be able to shoot a few differant bows.


----------



## dogdigger

we have a 30 yard indoor range at valley archery in east grand also. you try a few different bows also.

mark


----------



## goatboy

ttt


----------



## Plainsman

We have a new indoor range in Jamestown, and I have not shot more than 20 shots a year for the last five six years. I was shooting a Parker Ultralight 31 and doing ok, but the local sport shop left a Mathews Switchback XT there for anyone to try. I could not get over the lack of forward jump when releasing an arrow. It gave the impression it wouldn't shoot through paper, but the depth of the arrow in the target told a different story. The bow was 70 lb and two inches to long for me. It was also sighted in so high I had to aim at the bottom of the paper to hit the bull. I sot a dozen shots or so and all were in the bull. I had to have one.

I have had my Switchback XT for about a month now. The only complaint I have is the serving on the cable gave way after about 200 rounds. I called the shop Monday, and the new one arrived today. I just have to send the old one back in for them to look at.

It took a little while to get the thing all tuned. It was the first time I have used a drop away rest. I have not shot this well for the past 20 years.


----------



## Starky

Plainsman, what kind of release were you using? I mean does it lock directly to the bow string or does it use a string loop of some kind.
I love my release but it locks directly to the bow string and is very hard on servings. I'm switching to a release that hooks on to a string loop. I can't aford to break a serving during a competition or on a long hunt.


----------



## Plainsman

I wore many strings with the releases that hooked directly. I then went to a loop, then the metal loop, and now have gone back to the string loop.

My new bow had the serving come loose on the cable. One in a thousand and I had to get it. I replaced it yesterday, and spent two hours shooting this evening in my yard trying to get it back in tune again. I knew something was wrong when I shot high at 20 yards and my 60 yard pin was on at 70. I shot until to dark, and finally got it back to so so. Darn, I should have left the old one on until after the state shoot in Jamestown tomorrow. My arm feels like it is going to fall off, but I think I will get up at six and start again.


----------



## Starky

When you buy the Switchback is the draw length adjustable or do you have to buy it at a certain draw length.


----------



## Plainsman

Well, I may be wrong, but I can't find any adjustment capabilities on it.


----------



## Tator

I believe you have to buy the switchbacks at the desired length, they don't make them adjustable.


----------



## Starky

I did find an article in Bowhunter Magazine about the Switchback and you're right, they are not adjustable. So now my question is, if you want to order one how do you measure for draw length? I guess if you are in the store you have to hope they have one of each draw length to try out.
Can someone tell me where the measuring points are to determine draw length.


----------



## Tator

just go in to an archeryshop (gander, sheels, whatever) and they'll set you up with that kind of stuff


----------



## Starky

That's what Mathew's told me, but they don't have any here in Afghanistan. I'll probably just wait til I get home in August. It may turn out that I don't care for the bow but that's hard to imagine.


----------



## KILLEDBAMBI

SWITCHBACKS R AWESOME.THERE EXTREMELY SMOOTH AND IBO IS LIKE 318.THERE AN AWESOME BOW.


----------



## trapper

u can change the draw lenth but u will have to by new cams for it. wich run at about 70$


----------



## Possumpup

I was having a new rip cord rest put on my q2 mathews today and got to shoot both the switchback xt AND the hoyt trykon side by side. The trykon is an awesome bow packing a whalloping punch on the back target BUT....the switchback had a much smoother draw and appeared more well balanced. If i had my drothers and $700+ dollars, Id spring for the switchback.

dave


----------



## panman

A couple of months ago i won a SB.Before i took it i tryed out a few others,and im glad i did.Tryed out pses,hoyts,and bowtecs.Well to make a long story short,i walked out with a Tribute.It finally came down to the SB,and BT.I shot them side buy side for about a half an hour each,so i could be fair.the SB is a very nice bow,dont get me wrong,but ,for me the BT was the one that said take me home!!!.The other bow that was close was,the PSE.Mac X.a real good bow and very smooth.
Its like every one says,shoot as much as you can,then,make up your mind.The hoyts are another bow that is great.For some reason i just dont like them.I dont know what it is,i have had several,and,it seems that they are just not for me.pan.


----------



## parker_lipetzky

I'll admit the tribute is a great bow but what sold me with the switchback is the fact that there is NO kick at all. and on the tribute there was alot more kick. I guess its all personal preferance


----------

